# 25 years with IBS -D and suddenly it is cured/gone



## browns2012 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello everyone -I have suffered with IBS D for 25 years (since I was a young tween/teen). I went to every doctor possible, had scopes, celiac tests, anything you can imagine. After getting no help from medication, I just learned to live with it by taking bulking fiber supplements everyday (I take 8-10 fiber pills everyday at 2pm like clockwork). It helped but I still had IBS-D (just made it much more predictable). I have been doing that for about 14 years now.Then the unfortunate thing happened where I caught a mild case of herpes (during protected sex - yes you can still catch it). The doctor put me on Acyclovir to clear up the infection. After a few days I started having normal, solid bowel movements. I started thinking - wow this has not happen to me in 20+ years - what an interesting side effect. I took it for 2 weeks. The entire time my IBS was about 95% gone (completely normal and solid BMs). But guess what - here's the more interesting part - it is now two months after I stopped the medication and my IBS is still gone. Either God blessed me with a miracle after 25 years of suffering or this medication had something to do with it. I googled acyclovir and IBS and some other similar stories popped up.I don't know what anyone can do with this story but I am just passing it along.God bless and good luck to everyone.


----------



## DropIIzer0 (Apr 11, 2012)

Were your movements regular and occuring at the same time each day? Did you ever get c? How often did you have the d prior and was it also in a predictable pattern more often than not? Just trying to gauge whether or not I could try the drug in conjunction with my anxiety symptoms or if it would interrupt my routine...


----------



## browns2012 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes and yes. Usually in the morning (mostly) - roughly the same time. I would get C on occasion. Prior to this sudden change - I had D everyday in a very predictable pattern. Now it is slightly later than usual (later in the morning) and is completley solid and normal. It is so bizarre.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I know _Some_ folks have found with SIBO that they have _some_ success with anti-biotics... however most say the success doesn't last. They end up back with symptoms after awhile. But I am glad that you are having relief right now and do hope it lasts.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Interesting because that medication isn't an antibiotic it is an antiviral !!


----------



## Matilda001 (Oct 18, 2011)

How wonderful that have found relief. Thrilled for you....


----------



## breakaway (Mar 18, 2011)

This goes with the theory that IBS is caused by both anxiety as well as a disturbance in the intestinal flora. Meaning that they may both have to be there for a person to suffer from IBS.


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

well doctors have not a clue what even causes IBS so maybe the antiviral worked because IBS may be viral in nature for all we know. I am glad you are feeling better and hope it lasts!! Great news.


----------



## glennn (Apr 20, 2012)

Well. I joined just now, because I wanted to say that I (OK - fingers crossed) seem to have been cured, also after many years (20) with this complaint. I had an improvement in the condition about two years ago, when I discovered "intestaid". It's expensive, but made a big difference to me. But in case you think it's just an advert for that, trust me it's not. That helped, but I had recurrences. My big breakthrough was when I discovered these little machines that give you electric shocks through pads. I spent over £100 on mine, but you can get them for much less on e-bay. Put in "tens massager", and there's one for about fifteen pounds (twenty dollars?). You attach the pads not on your stomach but higher, just onto your rib cage either side, with the other pads on your back in the same place. It works in a similar way to acupuncture. I'd tried everything but damn me if this didn't work. I've been largely free of symptoms for about six months now. Hope it works for you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad you also have found some relief Glenn!


> Interesting because that medication isn't an antibiotic it is an antiviral !!


YES! Very interesting


----------



## ibscuzofpastsins (Mar 12, 2012)

I would recommend everyone try this, you never know a miracle might happen?


----------



## browns2012 (Apr 18, 2012)

The most interesting part to me is that when I started trying to figure out what changed - and I googled the medication and IBS - other stories popped up. They were nearly exactly the same as mine. With millions of people with IBS - I am sure it is possible that it is a coincidence but I am convinced there is something to this. It was too drastic and too sudden to just 'suddenly be cured'. I hope it lasts too. I know my life has dramatically improved since this happened. I hope there is some doctor out there that could research this.Also - you are correct that it is an anti-viral - which very few people ever take!!


----------



## breakaway (Mar 18, 2011)

You should contact some researchers of IBS about this. I don't know their names but someone should since this sounds like it has potential.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

browns2012,I am happy for you that you were able to experience this improvement. It would help others if you could let us know your dosage.Thanks.


browns2012 said:


> The most interesting part to me is that when I started trying to figure out what changed - and I googled the medication and IBS - other stories popped up. They were nearly exactly the same as mine. With millions of people with IBS - I am sure it is possible that it is a coincidence but I am convinced there is something to this. It was too drastic and too sudden to just 'suddenly be cured'. I hope it lasts too. I know my life has dramatically improved since this happened. I hope there is some doctor out there that could research this.Also - you are correct that it is an anti-viral - which very few people ever take!!


----------



## Rickrude500 (Oct 5, 2016)

browns2012 said:


> Hello everyone -I have suffered with IBS D for 25 years (since I was a young tween/teen). I went to every doctor possible, had scopes, celiac tests, anything you can imagine. After getting no help from medication, I just learned to live with it by taking bulking fiber supplements everyday (I take 8-10 fiber pills everyday at 2pm like clockwork). It helped but I still had IBS-D (just made it much more predictable). I have been doing that for about 14 years now.Then the unfortunate thing happened where I caught a mild case of herpes (during protected sex - yes you can still catch it). The doctor put me on Acyclovir to clear up the infection. After a few days I started having normal, solid bowel movements. I started thinking - wow this has not happen to me in 20+ years - what an interesting side effect. I took it for 2 weeks. The entire time my IBS was about 95% gone (completely normal and solid BMs). But guess what - here's the more interesting part - it is now two months after I stopped the medication and my IBS is still gone. Either God blessed me with a miracle after 25 years of suffering or this medication had something to do with it. I googled acyclovir and IBS and some other similar stories popped up.I don't know what anyone can do with this story but I am just passing it along.God bless and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Rickrude500 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi browns2012, I too took Acyclovir 500mg tabs twice a day for 1 week total and 6 weeks post medication I'm 100% IBS free after 15 years of misery. A little background on me I've suffered with IBS for 15 years and severe IBS for 6 years, so bad I've been out of work for 4 years with my wife supporting me. My case was the most severe case of IBS C my doctor has ever seen or even heard of, frequent trips to the hospital for extreme constipation, blood in stool, etc, etc...my quality of life was ZERO, even seriously contemplated suicde at one point but never gave up hoping for a cure one day. I had fully ablative CO2 laser resurfacing done 5 weeks ago and the doctor prescribed me Acyclovir 500mg which i took for 1 week, to prevent any chance of a herpes infection because I had all the skin removed from my face, and to my surprise I've been cured of all IBS related symptoms and have been back to completely normal, like everyone else as if I had never been sick in the first place. I can eat ANYTHING and not get sick or have any IBS symptoms at all, no more restricted Franken diet it's like a dream. I e been so excited with this information but I had no idea what to do with it. I'm going to be faxing my info to my Gastroenteroligist explaining my experience with Acyclovir. How are you doing and do you have any suggestions what I should do with this information.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

It seems that there are more stories of people that have been successful with acyclovir.


----------

